# Yes!!! I figured out how to refresh my MRV playlist!



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe this is old news, but I sure couldn't find it anywhere. My client playlists refresh whenever they feel like it. Sometimes not for days. Well, I can now force a refresh whenever I want. In the list display, press yellow for options then change the sorting. This forces a refresh 

Connection details: HR20 server - wired ethernet, H21 client - wireless N. Playback is always flawless, but playlist auto-refresh is random. Latest NR on H21 a few days ago made no difference.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Maybe this is old news, but I sure couldn't find it anywhere. My client playlists refresh whenever they feel like it. Sometimes not for days. Well, I can now force a refresh whenever I want. In the list display, press yellow for options then change the sorting. This forces a refresh


Yep, we had to do this back in the testing days, but I haven't needed to do this in a long time. I seem to be seeing "updating playlist" a lot more lately instead.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Could the fact that my client is powered off 90% of the time have anything to do with it? Do you have any insight about how the auto-refresh actually works (is it periodic, is it supposed to refresh when the server changes, etc.)? If I were writing the code, I'd check for changes on the sever whenever the list button is pressed on the client. It apparently doesn't work that way today.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Could the fact that my client is powered off 90% of the time have anything to do with it? Do you have any insight about how the auto-refresh actually works (is it periodic, is it supposed to refresh when the server changes, etc.)? If I were writing the code, I'd check for changes on the sever whenever the list button is pressed on the client. It apparently doesn't work that way today.


"Powered off" isn't really happening, but being put in standby may have a lot to do with it, as I seem to have the message when I press the list button after a long time of inactivity, or when I'm deleting a recording [since all mine are DVRs].
I don't know the code, but it does seem like there is a request when going into the playlist.


----------

